# World's Tiniest Chameleon Discovered



## jeska84 (Mar 7, 2012)

World's Tiniest Chameleon Discovered ǀ Tiniest Lizards on Earth, Tiniest Chameleons l World's Smallest Vertebrates | OurAmazingPlanet.com

Thought you all might like to check out this little cutie


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 8, 2012)

amazing would love to own a whole colony of these guys


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 8, 2012)

I seen this on a doco...
because they are so small, it's hard to them to find a mate.

So the male (the smaller one) hitches a ride on the female until ready to breed...
Or the other way around...


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw this on tv too....really, really cute...normally things like this creep me out, but you can't help love this one.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 8, 2012)

These are in David Attenborough's Life in Cold Blood (Fantastic Series):

Life in Cold Blood Chameleon Segment - YouTube
Watch from 7:30 onwards for the Pygmy leaf chameleon[FONT=arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]​


----------



## edstar (Mar 8, 2012)

Totally amazing. i want one!!


----------



## JoshMack96 (Mar 8, 2012)

thats cool as dude


----------



## K3nny (Mar 8, 2012)

cute but it's gonna be a major pain to feed

actually, put one on the family dog and poof! instant flea killer!


----------



## jeska84 (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't even look at the date of the article...

PHEW 14 Feb 2012. For a minute there I was worried I had posted old news.


----------

